# 0184 Asset Control Antenna not detected [IBM]



## pupu_doll (Feb 22, 2008)

IBM ThinkCentre - When i powered on the pc, I always stuck by the following error and how to get into cmos for IBM pc? ctrl+8?

Error
0184 Asset Control Antenna not detected
Error
0197 system security - unauthorized CMOS change detected
Error
0192 System security - IBM Embedded security hardware tamper detected
Error
System Halted


----------



## pupu_doll (Feb 22, 2008)

I have reset jumper, but still have proble to boot into setup and having same error message


----------



## ibm_rom (Apr 10, 2008)

I have the same problem. And yet no solution found. Any Idea?


----------

